# So there's this kid on youtube...



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

now i don't mean to be nasty, but this kid is really winding me up. his videos are an absolute joke. i've pmed him nicely to suggest he shows his scrambles, because it's kind of making a joke of the excellent times that some people actually can achieve with hard work.

an example:






needed a rant. my apologies.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> needed a rant. my apologies.


No problem. You had good reason to. This kid's a prick.


----------



## Kian (Jun 30, 2009)

this kid subscribed to my channel a few weeks ago. I don't get a lot of subscriptions because I don't make many videos and I'm really not much of a "youtuber", so most of the people that subscribe to me know me already. So I checked out his channel and I first saw his absurd claims about his times on his channel page, something like a sub second "non-lucky" 2x2 made me laugh.

Then I saw this exact video and I had to comment. He's getting destroyed in the comments and he just won't give in or take the video down. It's really very sad.

Edit: I see he's deleted the comments. My favorite was the argument we had over how many moves his cross was. (It's 2 and I believe he claimed it was 5 or something, as if we can't see.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

"Yes, I hold the unofficial world record."
and I own a flying pony...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWukgyDGHFY
starting with it in his hands :/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah now you can't comment because they have to be approved. he is being such an idiot, and is shaming the british public  his claims are absolutely outrageous. i told him that he should come to a competition because he'd definitely win everything and he didn't say anything....

seriously that solution is like 4 moves long  he needs a slap


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IfBSAPaTwQ
1:18ish
30+ year-old Rubik's Cube, eh?


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 30, 2009)

omg, i just saw some of his videos... did you see his 2x2 solve, that was like a 5 move solve!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

funny how the solves in that video are so much slower than the other claims..


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Bleh >_<

He thinks hes so cool. What an idiot.
Ill try to do something about it, but probably wont succeed.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG THIS KID IS SOO GOOD.
HE BE LIKE MATYAS. HE SO GOOD, BUT EVERYONE BE HATIN' ON HIM, SO HE JUSTEST IGNOREZ IT.


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol, he deleted my comment on that video.

EDIT: Comments have to be approved by him now.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol, he deleted my comment on that video.
> 
> EDIT: Comments have to be approved by him now.



He'll probably delete my comments then...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Plan to take him down:
> 
> Everyone that has a youtube channel/account:
> 8 PM GMT-5 tomorrow, send him a PM about his faults, comment on as many videos as you can, etc.
> ...



Hes to stupid to even know how to take down a youtube.

Dont bother XD


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

I.

MSGwuzlikefullytooshort


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am bothering.
I, at the very least, will be following through with this.


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

Btw, after analysing his video, it was a 3 move double extended cross. lolololololol

The solve is about 33 moves.

Lulz - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLZ-g9LpDsA&feature=channel_page


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Hes to stupid to even know how to take down a youtube.


Yeah.. *to* stupid to take down a *youtube*.


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

Account.

msgtooshort


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 30, 2009)

The scramble for the 9.90 solve is: D B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 B' U2 B U L2 U L2 (20f)

If anyone wants it.

Edit: 9.93 on it ;D


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> The scramble for the 9.90 solve is: D B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 B' U2 B U L2 U L2 (20f)
> 
> If anyone wants it.
> 
> Edit: 9.93 on it ;D



10.66 no skips.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Plan to take him down:
> 
> Everyone that has a youtube channel/account:
> 8 PM GMT-5 tomorrow, send him a PM about his faults, comment on as many videos as you can, etc.
> ...



I'm doing it. I just gotta remember. Can someone PM me here at like 7:45 GMT-5 tomorrow and remind me?


----------



## Tortin (Jun 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> The scramble for the 9.90 solve is: D B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 B' U2 B U L2 U L2 (20f)
> 
> If anyone wants it.
> 
> Edit: 9.93 on it ;D



9.83  Double X-cross and anti-sune. I shall attempt this again.


----------



## Edam (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh i remember this guy. He has stupid pyraminx video's with silly non scrambled scrambles.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 30, 2009)

Ya the kid is fail he seems to want to impress someone.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG!! I never seen this kid. I've seen his comments. What a freakin' faker!!!! That pyraminx solve had all centers basically done. STUPID


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 30, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Plan to take him down:
> ...



Oh the power of an internet raid.

This reminds me of epic 4chan raids on scientology.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

Let's pwn the silly billy. Seriously though, this kid probably reads this forum if he knows about that many puzzles... So... HEYAZZZ NOOB. Anyway, yes take him down. You can still comment on his channel. I think I might comment on everything and send him pms  such levels of maturity...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

Edam said:


> Oh i remember this guy. He has stupid pyraminx video's with silly non scrambled scrambles.



seriously adam we need a grammar lesson. this is too much in only two days.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh i remember this guy. He has stupid pyraminx video's with silly non scrambled scrambles.
> ...


What Charlie's trying to say:

"Just to let you know, you really only need to use apostrophes in two situations.

One: When you show possession in proper nouns.
Stachu's cube is amazing.

Two: When conjoining words like 'is' or 'has' to another word.
She's an awesome cuber."


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Edam said:
> ...



lol it's okay, adam knows his rules he's just forgetful. we've had a little pow wow on msn to discuss said mental lapses.

one point with flaming the kid, just be careful we aren't "bullying" him. sure he's being a silly sausage, but don't need to get too SNNNappp on him. wow, need to calm down with the slang.


----------



## Edam (Jun 30, 2009)

hah, sorry, i, always, forget, and, just, use, them, without, thinking, i, do, know, the, correct, rules, but, i, just, get, a, bit, slack, when, writing, normally, 

that's about the right amount of commas for you, isn't it Charlie?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

Edam said:


> hah, sorry, i, always, forget, and, just, use, them, without, thinking, i, do, know, the, correct, rules, but, i, just, get, a, bit, slack, when, writing, normally,
> 
> that's about the right amount of commas for you, isn't it Charlie?



n,ot, q,u,i,t,e. you know me, quite the rambler. anyway, in english, we just snap 'em in when we feel like it, innit? 

[/offtopic]


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



We just tell him the truth instead? xD


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> The scramble for the 9.90 solve is: D B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 B' U2 B U L2 U L2 (20f)



I found a pretty darn nice solution to this scramble.

Double xcross: y U2 R' U' R D F'
Third pair: y U2 L' U L
Fourth pair + OLL: R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R
PLL: l' R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## Erik (Jun 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> The scramble for the 9.90 solve is: D B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 B' U2 B U L2 U L2 (20f)
> 
> If anyone wants it.
> 
> Edit: 9.93 on it ;D



What a fluke, got 6.52 'full step' (at least for the LL) on it when not even trying...


----------



## Gparker (Jun 30, 2009)

I know him hes a fake. And hes subscribed to me. I think he has an account here on the forums too. Ive seen some of his posts.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=4953

There he is.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think he knows about the forums because he's blocked embedding.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=179956#post179956
He knows "about 10" OLL algs.
HAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=179956#post179956
> He knows "about 10" OLL algs.
> HAHAHAHHAA



I'm sorry but sometimes I just don't get your humor.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=179956#post179956
> ...


He says he can get sub-10 solves, yet he uses CFOP, and only uses 10 OLLs


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 30, 2009)

Me neither

Edit: Stachuk beat me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rouxer. You do know that my name is not "Stachuk," Right?
It's Stachu K. (or Statue K. for certain occasions) 
When I made my account, it automatically made the k lowercase. :/


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



So that's just 3LLL. If he uses something like VH then the difference really isn't that much. Not that I believe him or anything, just saying that I don't see the humor in that one statement.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


All I was saying is that I think it's funny that he's using 3LLL, and claims to get world-record times all the time. These statements contradict each other very much, IMO, and I found this humorous.

Am I honestly the only one?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I think you find it funny for the same reason you find RCD funny.

"You pity the fool!" (Mr. T I think?)


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I find that funny too  I'll get some of my friends with youtube accounts to join in the fun tomorrow, although I won't be able to go on until 10 GMT. Why don't we contact him on this forum?


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yes. Any ideas about how to pwn him, or are my ideas good enough?
> If someone can find his e-mail address.....



Dude, I bet if we got some people from 4chan, they would be able to hack or something to find his e-mail


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Any ideas about how to pwn him, or are my ideas good enough?
> ...


no. That's too harsh.
And that's not hacking. Not by a long-shot.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 30, 2009)

I am now slightly afraid.
I wouldnt want the fury of speedsolving.com on my youtube. (x

Still, i think he deserves some flame, and i've done my part. d:


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I am now slightly afraid.
> I wouldnt want the fury of speedsolving.com on my youtube. (x
> 
> Still, i think he deserves some flame, and i've done my part. d:



I got it, not pleasant >_<

Good thing is I deserved it, so nothing against speedsolving.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Plan to take him down:
> 
> Everyone that has a youtube channel/account:
> 8 PM GMT-5 tomorrow, send him a PM about his faults, comment on as many videos as you can, etc.
> ...



Is that 3 PM in EST?


----------



## moogra (Jun 30, 2009)

Isn't EST GMT -5?
PST is GMT -8 and it's a 3 hour difference.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah. EST is GMT-5. Lool.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Just making sure, I didn't want to miss all the fun lol


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 30, 2009)

WTF his non-lucky PB is 15.54....


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 30, 2009)

this kid is insane. why bother faking? you know he will be caught (sorry for no caps. im in a really uncomfortable position right now)


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

He has subscribed to over 400 people.... wow.


----------



## beingforitself (Jun 30, 2009)

raids? on my speedsolving.com? c'mon guys, this it's not like this forum is called s/b/eedsolving.com or something.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 30, 2009)

beingforitself said:


> raids? on my speedcubing.com? c'mon guys, this it's not like this forum is called s/b/eedcubing.com or something.



Not at all. This is speedSOLVING.com. And when did speedcubing.com become yours?


----------



## blah (Jun 30, 2009)

No one remembers Yish?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> this kid is insane. why bother faking? you know he will be caught (sorry for no caps. im in a really uncomfortable position right now)



How do you know? For all you know, there could be several cubers that fake and don't get caught.


----------



## Me (Jun 30, 2009)

blah said:


> No one remembers Yish?



THAT I DO!! XD
this is almost the same, but this kid has more videos with highly implausible solves.

All the Yish threads are almost worth searching for though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just recorded a video ranting about this guy and our plan, and am busy uploading.
I hope we get a really nice turn-out.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

I sent him a message telling him how obvious his fakes were. And the obvious contradictions in his channel, and this is all he responded with.



ben1996123 said:


> Huh? I dont know what you are on about...



StachuK, Im in.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

MonkeyDude.
You have much more influence than I do. 
Any chance that you could post a video, at least linking some users to mine?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smbQPQbLNOs
Still adding annotations.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

This just keeps getting better!

I explained in clearer detail about it and he said...



ben1996123 said:


> I know of no lies contradictions or fake videos on my channel, I average 25 seconds on the 3x3, and 8 on the 2x2, I think you are looking at my all time personal best times on my channel?



This is freakin' Hilarious!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. This will be fun.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 30, 2009)

How about uhm...challenging him with your own scrambles?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> How about uhm...challenging him with your own scrambles?



That sounds fair. Good idea.
recorded, but will only be posted if tonight's thing doesn't work.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 30, 2009)

BEH!
And that kid is a subscriber of mine *O*


----------



## anderson26 (Jun 30, 2009)

This kid is such an idiot. In the video where he solves all his puzzles, he gets a 58 second something on the 3x3 and then has a video where he gets 9 seconds. Impossible! Then he says his best time on the 5x5 is 2 minutes, where he gets a 13 minute solve in that video. I can go on and on...


----------



## mazei (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooh ooh, let me challenge him. Or anyone else want to do it first? I think we should take turns.


----------



## shelley (Jun 30, 2009)

ZOMG YOUTUBE IZ SRS BSNS


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Seriously? Of all people, *I* am the only one believing him?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stefan. Did you not see his channel?
2x2 - 0.55 seconds - lucky
2x2 - 0.84 seconds - non-lucky
2x2 BLD - 7.61 seconds
3x3 - 9.55 seconds - lucky
3x3 - 15.54 seconds - non-lucky
4x4 - 54.03 seconds
5x5 - 2:41.45 
6x6 - 5:12.19
7x7 - 8:47.31
Megaminx - 3:12.75
15 puzzle - 6.98 seconds
Pyraminx - 2.34 seconds
Clock - 12.26 seconds
Clock BLD - 2:06.46
Magic - 0.98 seconds
Master magic - 6.99 seconds (performed on a magic rings)
Magic rings - 6.99 seconds
Snake - 4.71 seconds
Square 1 - 47.32 seconds
Whip-it! - 1.77 seconds
Braintwist - 1:51.49 (I was just playing with it. I dont actually know how to solve it) 




.84 non-lucky 2x2 solve
he starts all of his magic solves already holding the magic.
look at the difference of times between various videos.
a 58s 3x3 solve in one video, and a 9s solve in another.


----------



## panyan (Jun 30, 2009)

joey said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hes to stupid to even know how to take down a youtube.
> ...



lol!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Stefan. Did you not see his channel?


I did check out his channel, did check out some of his videos, did check out the evidence in this thread, and came to the conclusion that he's honest. Some of the evidence against him is flat out wrong, much is flawed, and none is convincing.

> .84 non-lucky 2x2 solve
This could be true, or he might just have a different definition of "lucky" than the one we use.

> he starts all of his magic solves already holding the magic.
So what? He's not claiming this to be WCA-compatible. And I personally am very interested in the pure solve time, less in the time wasted picking up and putting down the puzzle.

> look at the difference of times between various videos.
> a 58s 3x3 solve in one video, and a 9s solve in another.
How old are those two videos?


----------



## ErikJ (Jun 30, 2009)

using some computer magic I have made a scramble that matches his for the sub 10 3x3 video. Scramble with red on F and yellow U.

L' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F2 L' D' L2 U' L2 F' U F' 

I got a 6.20 on it lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stefan. I understand where you are coming from; this all seems just so sketchy...
What do you recommend I do?

I would take down my video, but I'm not sure that he's not cheating. I'm more or less leaning on the opinion that he is cheating, but also keep in mind the fact that, even if he is cheating, he's about 13 years old. Sure, he should know better than to do so, but unfortunately, he does not, and I don't think that berating a 13-yr old is any better than cheating.

So. What are your thoughts?
Leave the vid. up, or remove it, and forget it?


I would def. remove it right now if he would bother to respond to *any* negative comments; the fact that he doesn't really makes me respect him less.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm a "fake b*tch" apparently. so he says on my pyraminx video. that's definitely true, everyone knows in competition i only get like a 30second average... :|
he's going to block me he says... oh woe is me.. hah.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 30, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> using some computer magic I have made a scramble that matches his for the sub 10 3x3 video. Scramble with red on F and yellow U.
> 
> L' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F2 L' D' L2 U' L2 F' U F'
> 
> I got a 6.20 on it lol.





PatrickJameson said:


> The scramble for the 9.90 solve is: D B2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R D2 B' U2 B U L2 U L2 (20f)
> 
> If anyone wants it.
> 
> Edit: 9.93 on it ;D



I just didn't take the time to make it optimal .


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i'm a "fake b*tch" apparently. so he says on my pyraminx video. that's definitely true, everyone knows in competition i only get like a 30second average... :|
> he's going to block me he says... oh woe is me.. hah.


heehee..."fake b*tch"...almost as bad as "monkey faggot"... 
Charlie. Read my above post. What do you suggest?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I would take down my video


I just watched your video. Wow. That is the most despicable thing I've seen in a long long time. I mean your video, in case that wasn't clear. You people are quite some haters. And just like this thread, your video is full of flawed reasoning. It was actually painful to listen to it, but I forced myself to finish it.

You claim in your video: "He claims to be the world record holder in many events".
Where does he do that?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I would take down my video
> ...



I'm sorry. There's no excuse for my actions. I didn't watch it before I posted it, and I realize just how much I truly failed. *sigh* The video has been taken down.

About being a world record holder, read his channel comments.

My apologies.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > You claim in your video: "He claims to be the world record holder in many events".
> ...


I just did. Don't see what you mean.


----------



## shelley (Jun 30, 2009)

He claims to be an *unofficial* world record holder, which as we all know means nothing now that there's an official competition happening somewhere in the world practically every week. What's the big deal?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YINJFyvfeOQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh15tr2g8BE
Please look at the comments in both videos, in order.

But I seem to have been mistaken. He only claimed being the record-holder for one event.

offtopic-I have to be AFK for a little bit, but I'll be back to respond to more stuff later.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 30, 2009)

shelley said:


> He claims to be an *unofficial* world record holder, which as we all know means nothing now that there's an official competition happening somewhere in the world practically every week. What's the big deal?



http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_whipit.html

Just saying.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YINJFyvfeOQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh15tr2g8BE
> Please look at the comments in both videos, in order.


You mean the descriptions, not the comments. But don't worry, I'm by now used to this sloppiness from this thread and your video.

So there he said he's the UWR holder for the Whip-It. So what? According to speedcubing.com he actually is.



Stachuk1992 said:


> But I seem to have been mistaken. He only claimed being the record-holder for one event.


No, in his channel comments he also said he's the UWR holder for pyraminx. What the hell? You told me to read those and haven't read them yourself?

So that's two events, but you even knew about just one. Plus he always made it clear that it's the "unofficial" record, not "the" record.

How do you go from one UWR to _"He claims to be the world record holder in many events"_?


----------



## Logan (Jun 30, 2009)

There you go Stefan


----------



## (X) (Jun 30, 2009)

Why do you even care about this kid, my opinion on wether he is lying or not doesn't matter, but why do you start hating him just because you think he is lying, he is just a kid that wants to be a fast cuber


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... no comments on his videos (9.90s had no comments except 2...)
LOL at 30+yr cube...


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Logan said:


> There you go Stefan


Huh? I had already mentioned those comments. You need to show them to Stachu, not me. (Actually I don't think you need to show them to anyone)


----------



## Gparker (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I thought he was a fake, but Stefans posts may have proved me wrong. If I see something like a sub 19 average of 5, I'll apologize and believe him.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gparker said:


> I thought he was a fake, but *Stefans posts may have proved me wrong*.


No they have not. Nothing I said could prove him no fake. All I did was criticize false or bad evidence/reasoning and the campaign to bully this kid (did you see Stachu's "Plan to take him down" campaign asking everybody to bombard Ben with negative messages everywhere?). But that doesn't at all prove he's no fake. All I'm saying is I see no good reason to think he's fake, and therefore I don't do that.

The only thing I maybe "proved" is that you people way overreact and jump to conclusions way too easily based on flawed arguments.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was a fake, but *Stefans posts may have proved me wrong*.
> ...




Whether mine was the same or not, this makes me feel better about my interaction with the users here when I first came >_<

Edit: Yes I will be flamed for this, woo.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he was a fake, but *Stefans posts may have proved me wrong*.
> ...



I should probably reword that to "reconsider my thoughts aginst him". I probably did jump to the conclusion to quick. But I would love to see more evidence, but until then I'm neutral.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

I just came across another reason why I like Ben. Check out how he asks for subscriptions (picture below).

First time I don't despise someone for asking for subscriptions. He made me laugh. A lot. I find it very smart and well-done. And according to google, that sentence doesn't appear anywhere on the web besides his channel, so I assume he came up with that himself.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think he is faking, I just think he needs to think about the things 2-5 times before he is telling us that he is better than the rest xD


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Odder said:


> I don't think he is faking, I just think he needs to think about the things 2-5 times before he is *telling us that he is better than the rest* xD


Did he do that? (Besides those two UWRs mentioned earlier)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > using some computer magic I have made a scramble that matches his for the sub 10 3x3 video. Scramble with red on F and yellow U.
> ...


Or to make it correct. I confirm Erik's scramble. Wow, several people even used Patrick's scramble but nobody bothered to check it. You guys might want to try again, the correct scramble actually does allow the 3 move double xcross that fazrul's mentioned.


----------



## Logan (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > There you go Stefan
> ...



I was going to show them to stachu, but then you posted. so I decided to back you up since I had already copied and edited the pictures.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Or to make it correct. I confirm Erik's scramble. Wow, several people even used Patrick's scramble but nobody bothered to check it.



Huh. I apologize for that. I had a few problems with the last two pieces and cube explorer's auto correct feature changed a few stickers. I must have mistakenly fixed them.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> The solve is about 33 moves.


Exactly 33, actually.

My personal WCA record is 9.56, I believe it was 31 moves.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I was just going to mention, maybe he's finding easy scrambles and then putting it into cubexplorer and getting like a 10-20 move fix. And the scramble that you guys posted does give you like 3 edge pieces already placed for the cross, (2 moves to finish the cross to be exact)


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> maybe he's finding easy scrambles and then putting it into cubexplorer and getting like a 10-20 move fix


Yes, that must be the reason why he started that 9.90 video with an already scrambled cube.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he is faking, I just think he needs to think about the things 2-5 times before he is *telling us that he is better than the rest* xD
> ...



Not really...


----------



## (X) (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I just came across another reason why I like Ben. Check out how he asks for subscriptions (picture below).
> 
> First time I don't despise someone for asking for subscriptions. He made me laugh. A lot. I find it very smart and well-done. And according to google, that sentence doesn't appear anywhere on the web besides his channel, so I assume he came up with that himself.


I can't tell if you are sarcastic or not, it does appear other places on the internet, as I am sure you know. But I think it's funny and I have not seen this at youtube or similar at sites before. I like it, I am so close to clicking that button


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

(X) said:


> I can't tell if you are sarcastic or not


I'm not.



(X) said:


> it does appear other places on the internet, as I am sure you know.


I don't. Please show me where. Like I said, Google only found it on his channel. And changing "orange" to "yellow" or "1" to "one" or "that" to "the" even resulted in zero results (those are what I'd consider the most likely originals if his were a modified copy).


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I looked through his subscribers and couldn't see myself there, so I am deeply offended!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Well I looked through his subscribers and couldn't see myself there, so I am deeply offended!


Um... you might want to check out his subscriptions instead.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry that's what I meant ^_^

(Dene doesn't spend enough time on YouTube to care for the terminology).


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

Well when did you look? A few minutes ago he was subscribed to you.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

Eh what? You're saying I looked through almost 20 pages of users, and missed it? (btw I looked just before I posted).


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you were on page 17 or 18.

Alternatively, search for him in the list of your subscribers which is much shorter.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

Hah! There I am. How did I miss that? Oh well I no longer have an opinion on the person in question then.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok ok ok ok ok!

I would just like to clear things up now.

I just read through this entire thread. Everyone... all the scrambles that people gave for the 9.90 solve video are all completely wrong. It was NOT a WCA scramble, I had someone else scramble it RANDOMLY for me.

Stefan Pochmann:  Thanks

Everyone else, my videos are not fake. I record quite a lot of solves, and upload the really fast ones.

I just have 1 question... Who started all of this hate towards me?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> Hah! There I am. How did I miss that? Oh well I no longer have an opinion on the person in question then.


So... you're done? You're not offended that *I haven't* subscribed to you? Do I mean nothing to you?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> using some computer magic I have made a scramble that matches his for the sub 10 3x3 video. Scramble with red on F and yellow U.
> 
> L' U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' F2 L' D' L2 U' L2 F' U F'
> 
> I got a 6.20 on it lol.



Is this the "correct" solution?
Double xcross: U D R'
Third pair: U' R' U R d R U R' 
Fourth pair + OLLskip: y U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
PLL: U' x L' D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L2


----------



## (X) (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if you are sarcastic or not
> ...



I meant that it originates from very well known popups/ads, but it is not used in this way before.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Is this the "correct" solution?


I confirm until PLL (I went forwards and didn't check the PLL precisely, but it did look like a standard A perm).



(X) said:


> I meant that it originates from very well known popups/ads, but it is not used in this way before.


If that's true, then I guess Google doesn't index those popups, because it literally gives 1 result. And I truly don't remember having seen it before, either.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> all the scrambles that people gave for the 9.90 solve video are all completely wrong.


Probably not the same scramble algorithm, but Erik's was a correct scramble (we say "scramble" both for the scramble algorithm and for the resulting cube, ought to be clear from context what exactly is meant if it matters).


----------



## Logan (Jul 1, 2009)

...So are we going through with the plan (in ~15 minutes) or not?


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Logan said:


> ...So are we going through with the plan (in ~15 minutes) or not?



lol, you can. I don't know if, now, anybody will follow your example.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not going to, but I'd like some answers from him concerning his other "cheats."


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 1, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> I just read through this entire thread. Everyone... all the scrambles that people gave for the 9.90 solve video are all completely wrong. It was NOT a WCA scramble, I had someone else scramble it RANDOMLY for me.



You can find a scramble for position on the cube. It doesn't matter whether it was hand scrambled or not, it's still possible to generate a scramble that will give you the exact same result.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm not going to, but I'd like some answers from him concerning his other "cheats."


You might wanna name them so he knows what you're talking about.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to, but I'd like some answers from him concerning his other "cheats."
> ...



I understand. Thanks for not hating me after my childish actions.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Stefan doesn't hate you. Stefan makes you hate yourself.  Haha i'm just kidding.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey wait....isn't this the kid who holds the whip-it UWR?????


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 1, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hey wait....isn't this the kid who holds the whip-it UWR?????



yes. yes he is.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Thanks for not hating me after my childish actions.


Oh well, I'd say it de-escalated early enough and I hope everything will end up fine now.



puzzlemaster said:


> Stefan doesn't hate you. Stefan makes you hate yourself.


LOL. I do like that thought.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh and a suggestion for Ben: Use computer-generated scrambles when possible, for example from www.cubetimer.com or other cube timers. Human scrambles are usually bad quality, especially if done by some non-cuber. I'd call a lucky solve of a proper computer-scramble more legitimate than a non-lucky solve of a human-scramble, and I think most here would agree (at least the smart ones, and if necessary I'll define smart as agreeing with me). Also, single times are almost meaningless, so I suggest you collect and post averages as well.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stefan doesn't hate you. Stefan makes you hate yourself.
> ...



I was thinking about some smart comment to make. I thought of that and I thought it sounded pretty good haha.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> He's getting destroyed in the comments and *he just won't give in or take the video down. It's really very sad*.


Still think so?



CharlieCooper said:


> i'm a "fake b*tch" apparently. so he says on my pyraminx video.


No, he said _"fake b*tch *hater*"_, and way after this thread and the negative comments had started. Why did you omit what made it clear he was responding to haters, instead portraying him as an unwarranted hater himself?

(just entertaining myself by re-reading the early messages that I only skimmed at first (and now I'm done))


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 1, 2009)

O Gawd, Not dees kindz o kids agin!


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Hah! There I am. How did I miss that? Oh well I no longer have an opinion on the person in question then.
> ...



Ah well if you want to make this about yourself 

Actually, I had at some stage noticed that you haven't subscribed to me.
I don't actually care about having lots of subscribers, naturally. I'm not out to gain partnership or anything. People can subscribe to me if they like, it's up to them.
I just like to put up videos that show off my progress in my hobbies (pretty much only cubing, naturally) or else I try to make videos that contain original ideas that I have come up with (or at least that I hope are original).
(As a matter of fact, I have another idea that I plan on making a video for, but the idea is not developed enough yet [SUPA TEASA]).

Anyway, the point is that I wasn't actually offended (but you already know that  ). I just felt like having some fun in this lolthread.

As for the fact that you haven't subscribed: I guess you have your reasons. I just figured it was because you greatly disliked, hated, or just had a general negative attitude towards me >.<

(I can hardly judge; I personally don't do the whole "subscribe" thing).


----------



## Stefan (Jul 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> I personally don't do the whole "subscribe" thing.


Yeah, I don't much, either. I'm subscribed to 9 channels and really only use the two comedy ones.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 1, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I sent him a message telling him how obvious his fakes were. And the obvious contradictions in his channel, and this is all he responded with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really can't talk you had a blindsolve video that you took down, but nonetheless it was fake.


----------

